
Scientists eye unusual swarm of Yellowstone quakes - epi0Bauqu
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081230/ap_on_re_us/yellowstone_quakes
======
biohacker42
Not unusual.

From <http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/yvo/activity/>

_Swarms of this nature are relatively common in this part of Yellowstone
Park._

~~~
icey
I think people are concerned because of this part: "This December 2008
earthquake sequence is the most intense in this area for some years."

Of course, I think it's all much ado about nothing; but people are kind of
tuned in to looking for disasters like this. It's human nature.

